# good article on cored hulls and building



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: god article on cored hulls and building*

These have been my feelings for a long time. "I want more glass under my a $$".
Now I personally have a vacuum bagged foam cored hull, but its also an "inshore skiff".
If and when I'm in the market for an offshore boat I want a solid layup.
When my money is right I will be a future Albury 23 owner. If you have never seen the layup schedule on those boats just google it.
If I was to restore an old boat I would be aiming for Privateers, Parkers, Goldlines, old Seacrafts, old Makos
Real boats


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: god article on cored hulls and building*

This is an awesome article and full of good info. Especially the part about the real issue is manufacturers using cheaper materials to increase profit.



> When my money is right I will be a future Albury 23 owner. If you have never seen the layup schedule on those boats just google it.
> If I was to restore an old boat I would be aiming for Privateers, Parkers, Goldlines, old Seacrafts, old Makos
> Real boats


I hear John Greviskis has a nice one to sell you, lol. 

The old boat restore will be my next stop.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: god article on cored hulls and building*

John Greviskis haha that's funny


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: god article on cored hulls and building*

Definitely good info! I had no idea that cored panels were only stronger while flat.  Makes me wonder if the size & weight of a boat plays a roll in the overall panel strength in the long run.  IE the difference between an 18' flats boat and 52' sportfisher.

Btw Cut, I found you a 2005 23' Albury in Jensen for only $60k!


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

*Re: god article on cored hulls and building*

I dint know the Ark was built this way ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here was a very expensive experiment with a cored hull

http://www.yachtforums.com/forums/b...e-underwater-pictures-sunk-bertram-630-a.html


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

...and that thread illustrates why I like little boats. In the second to worst case scenario, if I were to buy a 16' lemon, I'd only be out a few thousand dollars.

Nate


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

That article is great and I've read it before.  Thinking about it in the context of flats boats brings to mind a few questions.  How old is the article?  What about core-cell?  How about Hells Bay boats?  They've been working with cored hulls for over a decade right? Has anyone heard stories about HB boats and delams, structural fails or massive damage when they hit things?  *I am in no way picking on HB I think the boats are awesome.*  Just curious and they are they first company I think of when it comes to cored boats(skiffs).


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My skiff was cored and vac bagged way before hells bay was a glimmer in the dudes eye


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

There have been manufactures using core in their boats for 30+ years. 

Cored hulls have pro's and con's

Wood hull's have pro's and con's

I can dig up just as many articles on the problems with wood boats, for me I will take the pro's and con's of a cored hull over the pro's and con's of a wood hull, at least on any rig under 40' feet. 

A boat that was not laid up right will have major structural problems no matter if the hull has wood or foam core in it. I have seen wood boats de-laminate as well, as a matter of fact there was a flats boat manufacture (no longer in business) that had major de-lamination problems (I know of 3 of them that took on water and sank) and their boats had wood in them.  

Moral of the post; boats are high maintenance, have problems, expensive to fix, and can be pushed past their limits and sink!  ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> There have been manufactures using core in their boats for 30+ years.
> 
> Cored hulls have pro's and con's
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%
But, the vibe I got from the guy in the video was he is trying to compare thinner laminated cored hulls to extra thick solid fiberglass layups.
And I'm going to have to agree with him as well, reason being he was demonstrating how boats hold up in a hurricane while beating against pilings. No doubt the boat hull side that is solid half inch or more thick glass will resist puncture more than the hull side that's 1/4inch thick glass with coremat or foam.
That's why I like old boats because when resin was $8 a gallon and better quality than now when the builder was in doubt they would just add ten more layers because it was cheaper than trying to pay for r&d to core a hull properly
Makes it ride better too


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > There have been manufactures using core in their boats for 30+ years.
> >
> > Cored hulls have pro's and con's
> >
> ...


Don't disagree that the older boats were solid most of the time, but still goes back to lay up. A 1980 Bayliner is still a piece of junk! ;D

Heavy boats do ride better, when I go out in my uncles 1990 28' Grady white my kidneys don't hurt the next day!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol bayliner isn't a fair comparison


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Lol bayliner isn't a fair comparison


I know, lol! ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> A 1980 Bayliner is still a piece of junk! Grin


Why are you ONLY picking on the 1980 models??? Many more of those pieces of junk to choose from.


----------

